

How I Got My Break, Getting Paid To Do Something I Love - babyboy808
http://eirestudio.net/my-break/

======
t1
It's unfortunately a bit harder to do this sort of thing in 2013.

------
jackdempsey11
Congrats! I think we all want the same thing to some degree

